# sulphan cobra! for sale!



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

09 male sulphan cobra for sale! £220


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

That is a gorgeous Snake :2thumb:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*wow*

beautifull mate I wish u stayed closer I would have took it. really close to xmas now to I wish u luck on ur sale.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

jonny cichla said:


> 09 male sulphan cobra for sale! £220
> 
> image


:flrt:


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

wow thats cracking

now something like that could tempt me into world of dwa :whistling2:


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

wow stunning snake :no1:


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Glad you like this guy!! still available!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

jonny cichla said:


> Glad you like this guy!! *still available!*
> 
> image


_Still Stunning :mf_dribble:_


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

A new species described, and nobody let me know - you should up the price....!!!!!

Or, there is a small chance, it could be a "Suphan" locality specimen.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> A new species described, and nobody let me know - you should up the price....!!!!!
> 
> Or, there is a small chance, it could be a "Suphan" locality specimen.
> 
> ...


heya dave"" sounds good to me!! hows £250 sound!

yep its how we guys in dudley say sulphan buddy! thanks for putting me right mate!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

He is amazing!!!! I am drooling.... lol


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

He's gorgeous  maybe one day!


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi guys this little fellows back up for sale!! Thanks to totall time waster! who got me holding onto him knowing he was never haveing him!!


----------



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

wish i had dwa license 

stunning snake


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

still with me this guy!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

jonny cichla said:


> still with me this guy!
> 
> image
> image


If I had A DWAL and some spare money 

He wouldn't be with you long :mf_dribble:


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

same little guy! same big attitude!:2thumb:


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

another pic!


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

i cant believe this guy isnt sold! that opel sheen in the last pic is incredible!
this guy would be the one to tempt me into DWA if i was in a position to keep them!
good luck with him.


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

if you can train him not to bite ill have him hes stunning:lol2::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

free dump for this one and also if anyone wants a delivery quote i can carry dwas so dont think its too far i can get it to your door, next run is this weekend coming too


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Amazing looking snake, pity your far and still prob wouldnt keep a cobra, dont trust elapids =P.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

stunner mate


----------



## camo (Jul 17, 2010)

soooooooooo nice


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW Stunning Snake!!!!!!


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

oh wow!:flrt:


----------

